# Electric Trike



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

As for a trike. Are you wanting a conventional trike? ei: two in the rear one in the front? or a reversed trike? 

Conventional trikes seem to be around, I have seen some at auto swap meets, and on the net ie: ebay etc. There are some companies that make bolt on kits for later full dresser bikes, ie: HD, Honda GW. But I think they are pricey. 

The other option would be to fab one your self, if your a fabricator that is. 

Why the trike? why not just convert a bike? less weight to drag around. 

The 70mph is certainly obtainable, just be sure to do a bunch of research and ask lots of questions here on the forum. There are lots of different motor and battery combination's to choose from. 

LR


----------



## Rollbar (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, a conventional trike cause I have some medical problems sometimes. I would like reverse & I can fab/have access to the benders/shop etc.

Just wondering what would be the best way to go & I guess I would need a formula for the calculation of how may batteries/thrust/power to weight ratio etc.

Thanks again,


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Not that you may want to build this trike but it may give you some usefull ideas.
www.blackjackzero.com
I hope to build this kitcar but with a lighter chassis and EV motor.


----------



## Rollbar (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool but no.

Thanks,


----------

